# Fuente Ajustable 1.2v a 30v 3 Amp Con Proteccion Anticortos (Led y Buzzer)



## Luis71 (Jun 1, 2012)

Buenas noches / dias a todos:

Tengo el siguiente diagrama que diseñe en Multisim, es un a fuente de poder. Ya arme el circuito en un protoboard y el voltage de 1.2v a 30v me lo da sin ningun problema, el abanico que enfria el transistor LM317 funciona sin ningun problema....

El unico detalle que tengo es que al cruzar las terminales (+,-) para probar el circuito anticortos no esta funcionando; al momento se prendio el led y sono el buzzer, pero despues de 5 o 10 segundos se me quemo el LM317....

Que estoy omitiendo o haciendo mal????

De antemano les agradesco mucho sus comentarios ....  

Aqui esta el circuito....

Saludos Cordiales 

Jose Luis Lopez Gonzalez
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2012)

Claro , tu circuito solo avisa que hay un corto pero no corta la alimentación , tendrias que trabajar sobre eso.

Fijate por aqui para darte una idea o copiarla 

Saludos !


----------



## powerful (Jun 1, 2012)

Parece que tu fuente no llega a 3A. Con R5 :1 Ohm , llegas a casi 1A y el LM317 es de 1.5A/20W.
Saludos!!!


----------



## miguelus (Jun 1, 2012)

Buenas tardes Luis71.
Supongo que el LM317 aparte del "Abanico" Ventilador le has puest o su correspondiente radiador de calor ¿No?
Tambien, y como te comentan en un Post anterior, el LM317 únicamente soporta 1.5Amp por lo que si necesitas 3Amp tendrás que utilizar un, por ejemplo, un LM350 o mejor un LM338 que soporta 5Amp.
Otra cuestión es que con los valores que propones para R4  y R3 la variación de tensión sería de 1.45 a 27.5 Voltios.

Sal U2


----------



## Luis71 (Jun 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , tu circuito solo avisa que hay un corto pero no corta la alimentación , tendrias que trabajar sobre eso.
> 
> Fijate por aqui para darte una idea o copiarla
> 
> Saludos !



Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, el detalle es que no se mucho de electronica y no sabria como identificar un circuito que corte la alimentacion, si me puedes apoyar con uno, te lo voy a agradecer mucho....

Saludos cordiales

Jose Luis Lopez
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico





powerful dijo:


> Parece que tu fuente no llega a 3A. Con R5 :1 Ohm , llegas a casi 1A y el LM317 es de 1.5A/20W.
> Saludos!!!



Muchas gracias powerful:

Ahora se me complica un poco mas por falta de conocimientos, pero le voy a echar ganas para aprender y solucionar este problema....

saludos cordiales

Jose Luis Lopez
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico




miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes Luis71.
> Supongo que el LM317 aparte del "Abanico" Ventilador le has puest o su correspondiente radiador de calor ¿No?
> Tambien, y como te comentan en un Post anterior, el LM317 únicamente soporta 1.5Amp por lo que si necesitas 3Amp tendrás que utilizar un, por ejemplo, un LM350 o mejor un LM338 que soporta 5Amp.
> Otra cuestión es que con los valores que propones para R4  y R3 la variación de tensión sería de 1.45 a 27.5 Voltios.
> ...




Que tal miguelus:

Los componentes aun los tengo montados en un protoboard y es por esa razon que no tiene disipador el LM317, ya lo tengo, solo espero resolver el problema de el por que lo esta quemando y el por que no me da el voltage adecuado...

Me comentas que sustituya el LM317 por un LM350 o LM338, par aque alcance mas amperaje...
mi pregunta seria..   No tengo que cambiar algun otro componente para que no afecte al circuito y valla a dañar algun capacitor o resistencia????

Respecto a los valores de R3 y R4, cuales serian??? Disculpa mi ignorancia Miguelus....


Tambien te coment que el transformador que compre es de 24volts 2 Ampers, no afecta para alcanzar 3 ampers cuando le cambie el LM350 o LM338?????

De antemano les agradesco todo su apoyo...

Saludos cordiales

Jose Luis Lopez
Tijuana, B.C. , Mexico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2012)

Si vas a trabajar con el LM350 o el LM338 , vas a trabajar mas holgado , la fuente daria el maximo de 2 A del transformador , o un poco mas por un corto lapso.

Los integrados llevan disipador si o si.

Solo se cambia el valor de una resitencia , fijate en los datasheets , los buscas en google como :

"LM350 datasheet"

Saludos !


----------



## Luis71 (Jun 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si vas a trabajar con el LM350 o el LM338 , vas a trabajar mas holgado , la fuente daria el maximo de 2 A del transformador , o un poco mas por un corto lapso.
> 
> Los integrados llevan disipador si o si.
> 
> ...



Que tal DOSMETROS:

Si les pondre disipadores a los integrados...Otra cosita, que pasa si pongo 2 LM317 en paralelo con disipador???, si puedo obtener enonces los 2 ampers??? creo qeu los dos LM317 suman 3 ampers y aunque mi fuente es de 2 , es lo que obtendria verdad??????

Por otra parte, que onda con el circuito que interrumpe la corriente cuando hay un corto circuito, me puedes apoyar con uno????

Muchas gracia DOSMETROS.....Espero no molestarte con mis peticiones incuerentes....

Saludos cordiales

Jose Luis Lopez
Tijuana B.C. Mexico


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola.

No es buena idea poner dos LM317 en paralelo. 
Si miras la hoja de datos, para aumentar la corriente se emplea transistores, pero no usan dos reguladores en paralelo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luis71 (Jun 3, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No es buena idea poner dos LM317 en paralelo.
> Si miras la hoja de datos, para aumentar la corriente se emplea transistores, pero no usan dos reguladores en paralelo.
> ...



Buenas noches elaficionado:

Muchas gracias por tu aportacion...

Respecto al LM317 lo sustituire por un LM350 o un LM338 para alcanzar los 2 Ampers, ya que mi fuente es de 2 ampers...

Aprovecho para comentarte que he estado revizando algunos circuitos de proteccion para fuentes y encontre este que no le entiendo muy bien:

Ver el archivo adjunto 10890

Abusando de tu confianza, no se si tu me puedas ayudar a explicarme que es Rsc y Qsc  por que no se que valores ponerle a la resistencia y al transistor, estoy medio burro en eso, de hecho soy novato en electronica pero con muchas ganas de aprender...

La idea es que diseñe una fuente supuestamente de 1.2v a 30v a 2Amp con proteccion en cortos y con idicador de buzzer y un led, pero como comente anteriormente, se me quemo el LM317 cuando cruce las terminales (+ y -),... Me recomendaron cambiar el regulador por un LM350 o un LM338 que voy apenas a comprara para sustituirlo por el LM317...

Espero que me puedas ayudar a solucionar este problema amigo.....

Te agradesco mucho de antemano...

Jose Luis Lopez
Tijuana B.C. Mexico





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No es buena idea poner dos LM317 en paralelo.
> Si miras la hoja de datos, para aumentar la corriente se emplea transistores, pero no usan dos reguladores en paralelo.
> ...



Buen dia el aficionado:

Aprovecho para mandarle elcircuito de la fuente en la que estoy trabajando y que solo falta poner el circuito anticortos y que llegue a 30volts....



Saludos


Jose Luis Lopez Gonzalez
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2012)

*LUIS71* arriba hay un buscador anaranjado , poné ahi "fuente regulable con protección" o poné el nombre de los integrados , vas a ver que bueno que est{a 

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola.

El transistor Qsc sirve para limitar la corriente del circuito, ya que cuando la corriente supera el valor máximo, el transistor se satura, y esto pone en corto al transistor de reforzador de corriente Q2 (disminuyendo la corriente de salida).

Ver el archivo adjunto 21893
Tal vez esto te puede dar una idea de como es todo más o menos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luis71 (Jun 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *LUIS71* arriba hay un buscador anaranjado , poné ahi "fuente regulable con protección" o poné el nombre de los integrados , vas a ver que bueno que est{a
> 
> Saludos !



Muchas gracias elaficionado.....Lo are.....


Saludos





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El transistor Qsc sirve para limitar la corriente del circuito, ya que cuando la corriente supera el valor máximo, el transistor se satura, y esto pone en corto al transistor de reforzador de corriente Q2 (disminuyendo la corriente de salida).
> 
> ...



Hola elaficionado:

Antes que nada muchisimas gracias por tu paciencia y apoyo....

Respecto al diagrama que te habia presentado, no es correcto entonces ponerle a mi fuente Q2 MJ15016???, le pongo otro diferente????, y en Qsc que tipo de transistor le puedo poner?????
Respecto a la Rsc, que me sugieres que le ponga?????

Ver el archivo adjunto 10890

De antemano muchisimas gracias amigo    

Jose Luis Lopez Gonzalez
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico


----------



## Luis71 (Jun 4, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El transistor Qsc sirve para limitar la corriente del circuito, ya que cuando la corriente supera el valor máximo, el transistor se satura, y esto pone en corto al transistor de reforzador de corriente Q2 (disminuyendo la corriente de salida).
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes elaficionado:

Muchas gracias por tu apoyo en la fuente de poder; pero fijate que sigo teniendo una duda....

.-De donde saco el 0.8 de Rsc= 0.8/Isc????    

.-Que es   Isc????

.-Que significa ßVBE(Q1)/I REG Max (ß+1) - Io Max y de donde saco los valores????

.-De donde salio el valor de Io Max=5A????

.-De donde salio el valor de I REG Max=0.545A.??????

.-Como encontramos R1=ßVBE(Q1)/I REG Max (ß+1) - Io Max=10*0.7/1=7 y por que usar 6.8 ohms????

.-Por que la potencia de R1=(I Reg Max)2  6.8=2W y por que usar 5Watts????

Ahora por el lado de los transistores Q1 (2N6132) y Q2 (2N6124), esos son los que lleva mi circuito??? ya que el regulador que voy a utilizar sera el LM350 o el LM338 y el que indica aqui es el LM7800....

Se que son muchas preguntas pero si me puedes guiar, te lo voy a agradecer mucho...

Saludos cordiales

PD: Si hay algun ebook por aqui que me pueda ayudar a aprender todo esto para no causar tantas molestias y si alguien me puede orientar sobre algun curso actual en pdf, se los voy a agradecer....

Disculpen mi ignorancia e insistencia, pero como ya lo habia dicho antes, me interesa aprender electronica....Muchas gracias a todos por su tiempo y paciencia.....

Jose Luis Lopez Gonzalez
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola.

Esas formulas las pone la hoja de datos.

Todos los cálculos son un ejemplo de como calcular las resistencias.

Los transistores se hallan de acuerdo a las características de la fuente.

Aunque ambos reguladores parecen diferentes, realmente no es así.
El regulador de tres terminales 78XX (XX=voltaje del regulador) es de voltaje fijo de salida, el regulador de tres terminales LM350 es de 1.25V de voltaje fijo de salida.

Por lo tanto, los reforzadores de corriente son similares para ambos tipos de reguladores.

Claro está que el LM350 fue diseñado para poder ser usado como un regulador de voltaje de salida variable.

Para aprender acerca de reguladores de este tipo sólo debes ver las hojas de datos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luis71 (Jun 6, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esas formulas las pone la hoja de datos.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias elaficionado por tu paciencia y apoyo, tratare de resolver esto del protector anticortos y te avizo si pude o si queme el LM350....

Saludos amigoa


Jose Luis Lopez Gonzalez
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico


----------



## powerful (Jun 6, 2012)

Luis71, veo que estás empezando en la electrónica , el circuito que propones con el MJ15016 es correcto,...el MJ15016 es PNP de máximos:  15A,120V,180W,...¡OJO!utilizar disipador.
Isc: I short circuit ( corriente de cortocircuito )
0.8 ,....son 0.8V. Vbe del trans Qsc, fijate que la base -emisor está en paralelo con Rsc, cuando circule la corriente de diseño Isc por Rsc este voltaje hace que el transistor Qsc este fuertemente polarizado y drene corriente por su colector que es de signo opuesto a la corriente de base del MJ15016,....Qsc trata de anular la I de base del MJ15016 cuando se llega a la ISC.La corriente de colector de QSC debe ser del mismo orden que la corriente de base de MJ15016 o mayor.
Suerte!!!


----------



## Luis71 (Jun 7, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Luis71, veo que estás empezando en la electrónica , el circuito que propones con el MJ15016 es correcto,...el MJ15016 es PNP de máximos:  15A,120V,180W,...¡OJO!utilizar disipador.
> Isc: I short circuit ( corriente de cortocircuito )
> 0.8 ,....son 0.8V. Vbe del trans Qsc, fijate que la base -emisor está en paralelo con Rsc, cuando circule la corriente de diseño Isc por Rsc este voltaje hace que el transistor Qsc este fuertemente polarizado y drene corriente por su colector que es de signo opuesto a la corriente de base del MJ15016,....Qsc trata de anular la I de base del MJ15016 cuando se llega a la ISC.La corriente de colector de QSC debe ser del mismo orden que la corriente de base de MJ15016 o mayor.
> Suerte!!!



Buenas noches POWERFUL:

Muchisimas gracias por tu aportacion, tal vez para ustedes que ya tienen experiencia, es facil interpretar estos circuitos, pero en lo personal ocupo de mucha ayuda, por eso a todos mil gracias....

Entonces si mi fuente de poder le pongo el regulador LM350 o el LM338 puedo ponerle los MJ15016 tal y como se muestra en el diagrama anticortos verdad????
Ahora lo unico seria, que resistencia le pondre????

Muchas gracias de nuevo POWERFUL...

Saludos cordiales

Jose Luis Lopez Gonzalez
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico


----------



## powerful (Jun 7, 2012)

Si trabajas con el tr MJ15016 utilizas el LM317, la mayor cantidad de corriente circulará por el tr . No necesitas de reguladores de mayor amp .
Rsc: 0.8V/3A= 0.27 Ohm ( a 5Watts para que no se caliente tanto).
Saludos!!!


----------



## Luis71 (Jun 7, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Si trabajas con el tr MJ15016 utilizas el LM317, la mayor cantidad de corriente circulará por el tr . No necesitas de reguladores de mayor amp .
> Rsc: 0.8V/3A= 0.27 Ohm ( a 5Watts para que no se caliente tanto).
> Saludos!!!



Muy bien Powerful....

Entonces le pongo 2 transistores MJ15016 y que hay con la resistencia Rsc, de cuantos ohms y watts me recomiendas que le ponga....

Saludos


Jose Luis Lopez Gonzalez
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico


----------



## powerful (Jun 7, 2012)

No es necesario (02) MJ16016 basta con uno ,..el tr Qsc es cualquier PNP de Ic:500ma y Pot: 2W aprox si es un poco mayor en I y P trabajará más aliviado . la Rsc yá se indica.


----------



## Luis71 (Jun 17, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> No es necesario (02) MJ16016 basta con uno ,..el tr Qsc es cualquier PNP de Ic:500ma y Pot: 2W aprox si es un poco mayor en I y P trabajará más aliviado . la Rsc yá se indica.



Muchas gracias powerful por tu apoyo  ... Trabajare con este proyecto y los mantendre informados de como me fue....


Saludos cordiales  

Jose Luis Lopez Gonzalez
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico.


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 14, 2013)

Estimados Amigos: Luego de onservar el post iniciado por Luis71, "*Fuente Ajustable 1.2v a 30v 3 Amp Con Proteccion Anticortos (Led y Buzzer)", y dado que hacia mas de 6 meses que no habia ningun comentario, por sugerencia de "el sistema" decidi hacer un nuevo post relacionado con el anterior.
*Ocurre que deseo ampliar la capacidad de esta fuente, agregando un transistor de potencia (Consegui el TIP36c) luego de ver este diseño en este sitio , donde se usa un transistor MJ15016.

El transformador que consegui es de 24V, 250VA, y le voy a poner un filtro en PI (dos capacitores en paralelo con un nucleo toroidal bobinado)(lo extraje de una fuente de PC quemada), el regulador sera un LM350K y como dije un TIP36c.
Tome como corriente maxima que circulara por el regulador 2,5A (para protegerlo, para que no llegue a 3A, que es el maximo).
Ahora deseo calcular la resistencia limitadora, que impida que la corriente supere los 2,5A y derive el resto por el transistor. Segun lo que escribio @elaficionado:
Ver el archivo adjunto 21893
*MI PREGUNTA ES:*


Que valor de "β" uso en la ecuacion para el TIP36c??? En la hoja de datos se dice que "El TIP 36c es un transistor PNP de Vceo = -100V,  Ic = -25A, Vbe(on) = -2V con Ic = -15A  y  una Vbe(on) = -4V para -25A."...o sea que en este caso la tension Vbe minima NO ES de 0,7 - 0,8V, como en los demas transistores??? o SI puedo usar 0,8V en los calculos de Rsc???


El valor de la corriente de corto circuito (Isc) debe ser UN POCO superior a la maxima permitida por la fuente? en este caso, como use un trafo de 24V 250VA, si asumimos perdidas por un 15% (o lo que es lo mismo rendimiento del 85%) obtendriamos unos 250 x 0,85 ≈ 212 VA, a 24VCA entregaria unos 8A maximo? (corrijanme si no esta bien este razonamiento...)
Entonces tomando 10A como Isc esta bien???
Y la Iomax debe ser 8A???
Y en mi caso, Ireg max es 2,5A???

Desde ya, les agradezco toda la atencion y paciencia que todos los moderadores ponen dia a dia para ayudarnos a "nosotros", los que "rompemos los componentes" con tantas preguntas...

Les mando un fuerte abrazo!!!


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 19, 2013)

ALE777 dijo:


> Que valor de "β" uso en la ecuacion para el TIP36c??? En la hoja de datos se dice que "El TIP 36c es un transistor PNP de Vceo = -100V,  Ic = -25A, Vbe(on) = -2V con Ic = -15A  y  una Vbe(on) = -4V para -25A."...o sea que en este caso la tension Vbe minima NO ES de 0,7 - 0,8V, como en los demas transistores??? o SI puedo usar 0,8V en los calculos de Rsc???



Cuando buscas β en los datasheet suele ser la sigla hfe.



En este dibujo tenes que tomar la parte que acciona el rele y adaptarlo a tu fuente


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 21, 2013)

EXCELENTE "The Master", GRACIAS!!! Si, despues que escribi el post me acorde de que el valor "β" se puede poner como el valor de hfe que se da en la hoja de datos...el circuito que me pasaste, en lugar de Q2 voy a usar un TIP36c, y estoy pensando en usar el LM350 en lugar del LM317... la gran amplitud de tensiones hace que para hacer el calculo de la resistencia de regulacion, se deba tomar la peor condicion, o sea, a bajas tensiones, y entonces la corriente que pueda conducir el LM350 sea:
Ejemplo: trafo 220/24V, rectificacion onda completa:
24 x 1,4142 = 33V
En el regulador: (33 - 1.25)V = 31.75V
De la hoja de datos del LM350:
Current Limit: VIN − VOUT = 30V  , 1 A
Ver pagina 3 de este link )
O sea que nuestra resistencia limitadora no debe permitir mas que 1A, sino empieza a actuar la proteccion del LM350 y la corriente BAJA...
En los calculos que estan arriba para las resistencias R1 y Rsc (_#*22*_), esta bien tomar para el TIP36c β = 10?
Porque para bajas corrientes en la hoja de datos dice que para1,5A el hfe es de 25 y para altas corrientes (15A) es de 10...(Hoja de datos del TIP36)
Te agradezco tu tiempo...


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 22, 2013)

ALE777 dijo:


> EXCELENTE "The Master", GRACIAS!!! Si, despues que escribi el post me acorde de que el valor "β" se puede poner como el valor de hfe que se da en la hoja de datos...el circuito que me pasaste, en lugar de Q2 voy a usar un TIP36c, y estoy pensando en usar el LM350 en lugar del LM317... la gran amplitud de tensiones hace que para hacer el calculo de la resistencia de regulacion, se deba tomar la peor condicion, o sea, a bajas tensiones, y entonces la corriente que pueda conducir el LM350 sea:
> Ejemplo: trafo 220/24V, rectificacion onda completa:
> 24 x 1,4142 = 33V
> En el regulador: (33 - 1.25)V = 31.75V
> ...


Espero no equivocarme,pero una vez me hicieron un fuente con varios TIP36 y vibraban,y el tecnico que me lo hizo termino cambiando estos por otros porque decía que tenían una resistencia interna alta;la fuente era de varios amperes,pero no recuerdo cuanto,pero era mayor a 5A,consulta esto en la pagina.
Otra cosa,tenes un fuente que te puede aportar unos 8A y quieres usar solo 1A,no crees que es demasiado,los 7A restantes se desperdiciarian pudiémndolos usar en otras.
Lo mejor que podrias hacer es usar un LM723 como regulador y poner mas tip para que soporten los 8A que te da el trafo,seria un desproposito usar semejante transformador para alimentar 1A nada mas.
Ya que la corriente a usar sería 1A tenes que tomar hfe para bajas corrientes ya que no va a pasar de 1A,pero si es mas te conviene usar un intermedio entre 10 y 25


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 24, 2013)

Estimado The Master, una vez mas gracias por tu tiempo, esta fuente SI la quiero usar para que entregue altas corrientes, el proposito del circuito que elegi es que a bajas corrientes, la resistencia limitadora "R1" desconecta el / los transistor/es, y la corriente solo es conducida por el ragulador, para corrientes mayores, la corriente se divide en dos: hasta 1A pasa por el regulador, y el resto es conducida por el transistor...
El regulador LM350 soporta hasta 3A de corriente, pero con una diferencia de tension baja, (o una diferencia de tension alta y una corriente baja, todo esta limitado por la potencia maxima, 25 - 30W), es por eso que si calculo mi resistencia R1 para 3A, a bajos valores de diferencia de tension todo bien, pero cuando voy bajando la tension a la salida, la potencia en el regulador se eleva mucho, activando la proteccion, y causa el efecto que muchos aqui en el foro comentan, _"que la fuente no alcanza la corriente deseada"_...voy a tener en cuenta tu experiencia con los TIP36, en este sitio se sugiere una fuente con un LM350 y un MJ15016, voy a ver si lo consigo, y supongo que este transistor debe tener un precio similar al TIP36c...
El transistor del segundo dibujo que pusiste en _#*23*_, es similar al 2N2955? ese circuito lo simulaste en Multisim?
                        Una vez mas, gracias!!!


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 24, 2013)

ALE777 dijo:


> Esta fuente SI la quiero usar para que entregue altas corrientes, el propósito del circuito que elegí es que a bajas corrientes,la resistencia limitadora "R1" desconecta el / los transistor/es, y la corriente solo es conducida por el regulador;para corrientes mayores, la corriente se divide en dos: hasta 1A pasa por el regulador, y el resto es conducida por el transistor... El regulador LM350 soporta hasta 3A de corriente, pero con una diferencia de tensión baja, (o una diferencia de tensión alta y una corriente baja, todo esta limitado por la potencia máxima, 25W - 30W), es por eso que si calculo mi resistencia R1 para 3A, a bajos valores de diferencia de tensión todo bien, pero cuando voy bajando la tensión a la salida, la potencia en el regulador se eleva mucho, activando la protección, y causa el efecto que muchos aquí en el foro comentan, _"que la fuente no alcanza la corriente deseada"_...Voy a tener en cuenta tu experiencia con los TIP36, en este sitio se sugiere una fuente con un LM350 y un MJ15016, voy a ver si lo consigo, y supongo que este transistor debe tener un precio similar al TIP36C...El transistor del segundo dibujo que pusiste en _#*23*_, es similar al 2N2955? ¿Ese circuito lo simulaste en Multisim?
> Una vez mas, gracias!!!




La resistencia R1 se encarga de accionar el transistor Q1 para la protección contra corto circuitos,ademas de que el emisor de los transistores necesitan una resistencia;pero a esta hora no recuerdo porque yo tengo la electrónica como un hobby. Creo que es un despropósito que el LM317 funcione a su máxima capacidad teniendo el MJ2955 (O también 2N2955 son solo siglas de las marcas) para soportar la corriente de salida,sea menos de 1A o mas de 1A. Yo te aconsejo usar el LM317 "solamente como regulador" y no que cuando haya una carga de menos de 1A el LM317 soporte toda la carga. A mi no me parece bien.Piensa que cuanto menos corriente maneje el LM317 mejor regulará,es por esto que te aconsejo que sea solo regulador. En el datasheet del LM317 te dice como usarlo solamente como regulador colocando una resistencia limitadora entre OUT y la resistencia de 220-240 ohm que va al ajuste (mira en el datasheet). Este resistor mantendrá el LM317 en una corriente de salida,la que vos quieres;si la corriente es muy baja no necesitarás un disipador para el LM317. Pero si quieres estar seguro ponle un disipador. Yo uso un programa llamado proteus,el multisim todavía no lo pude conseguir. No recuerdo si te lo comenté antes,pero hay un transistor MJ802 que soporta hasta 20A,pero yo solo lo uso para 10A;si lo consigues úsalo,es NPN.
Te aconsejo de nuevo que para que evites esto,uses el LM317 solamente como regulador, así no tendrás estos problemas 
El MJ15016 soporta hasta 15A,pero teniendo este transformador de 10A esta bien,pero calcula la corriente hasta la mitad de lo que soporta, así trabajara holgado y durara mas 

Mira este circuito,pero tenes que adaptarlo para que soporte la corriente que quieres,te lo digo porque tenes mucha tensión de entrada,este prerregulador hace una diferencia entre la tension de entrada y da una diferencia con el zener haciendola caer hasta lo que necesitas,el problema es que tenes que colocar un transistor que soporte los 8A.


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola The Master, gracias por tu respuesta, voy a seguir tu consejo, es verdad, mire en la hoja de datos y vi que el LM317 regula bien hasta unos 300mA en los modelos "K" (TO-3). Busque en el datasheet del LM317 y no encontre lo que me comentaste, acerca de la resiustencia limitadora para que solo trabaje como regulador (busque en google los 3 pdf que encontre sobre hojas de datos). Igual creo que con la resistencia R2 de tu post #23 sirve para que el LM317 no alcance corrientes elevadas, conduciendolas el/los transistor/es...tienes razon, usar cada transistor al 50% de su capacidad es bueno, ya que alarga su vida util, creo que con mi transformador de 250W (lo pedi para servicio CONTINUO), usando 2 transistores 2N2955 esta bien.
En la hoja de datos se sugiere esta fuente para mayores corrientes:

Creo que voy a reemplazar los Lm195 por 2N3055 y me parece que va a andar muy bien, en este sitio se da una muy buena explicacion del LM317:
http://zonatecno.net/Electronica/Tutoriales/Armando-Fuentes-con-el-LM317.html


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 26, 2013)

Estimados amigos:
Hoy compre los componentes mas importantes para iniciar el armado de la fuente. Me gusto mucho la que publico Luis71 al inicio de este hilo, y la que publico The Master, realmente muy buenas fuientes, les comento que consegui el transistor MJ15016, a muy buen precio (3 dolares o unos 15 pesos argentinos) yo deseaba el 2N2955, pero en la casa donde fui, si bien lo tenian, ya los habian  vendido todos...les cuento que aca, en Buenos Aires, no es facil encontrar el 2N2955 (MJ2955), y eso que deberia ser muy comun, ya que es el complementario del clasico 2N3055 (NPN), mi sorpresa ademas fue grande cuando el vendedor me dio unos aislantes de silicona, en lugar de los clasicos de mica, que segun me dijo, "no necesitan grasa siliconada", no se si alguno de ustedes conocia este nuevo elemento, para mi fue algo nuevo, si lo desean, subo una imagen del separador...
La casa donde consegui estos componentes es Electronica RC, y queda en Quilmes, provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. 
           Saludos amigos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2013)

También el TIP36


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 26, 2013)

Si, estimado DOSMETROS, el TIP36c es muy comun, y se consigue con relativa facilidad, en la zona de Once, en la calle Boulogne Sur Mer se puede conseguir, yo iba a usar ese, pero me dejo dudando lo que escribio The Master en el _#*25*_, "_una vez me hicieron un fuente con varios TIP36 y vibraban,y el tecnico  que me lo hizo termino cambiando estos por otros porque decía que tenían  una resistencia interna alta_"...no se si a alguien le sucedio asi, pero tratandose de una fuente para varios amperes, creo que el MJ15016 es una buena opcion, ademas, su costo no es tan elevado, yo compre dos, para que trabajen a aproximadamente un 50% de su capacidad, como recomiendan "los que saben"...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2013)

ALE777 dijo:


> Si, estimado DOSMETROS, el TIP36c es muy comun, y se consigue con relativa facilidad, en la zona de Once, en la calle Boulogne Sur Mer se puede conseguir, yo iba a usar ese, _*pero me dejo dudando lo que escribio The Master *_.......



Coloca los TIP36


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2013)

Ponele resistencias de emisor . . .  0,11 o 0,22 o 0,33 Ohms , para ecualizar un poco ambos transistores. A veces también se hace con cables de conección de supongamos 30 cm algo delgados 

Saludos !


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 26, 2013)

Si me lo aconseja Fogonazo...y DOSMETROS, las resistencias de esos valores tan bajos, las podes conseguir en Radio Aceto, ahi tienen resistencias de 0,33 , 0,47 de varios watts de potencia (las blancas rectangulares, que parecen un terron de azucar)...
Esas resistencias son las que van a la salida del transistor? (ver este circuito), porque en el que quiero hacer, se trata de transistores PNP, o sea, estas resistencias tendrian que estar conectadas a los colectores, no es asi? como en este otro circuito...
                              Gracias muchachos por su valioso tiempo!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2013)

ALE777 dijo:


> Si me lo aconseja Fogonazo...y DOSMETROS, las resistencias de esos valores tan bajos, las podes conseguir en Radio Aceto, ahi tienen resistencias de 0,33 , 0,47 de varios watts de potencia (_*las blancas rectangulares, que parecen un terron de azucar*_)...


Eso que parece azúcar es un tipo de cerámica que soporta muy bien las altas temperaturas.


> Esas resistencias son las que van a la salida del transistor? (ver este circuito), porque en el que quiero hacer, se trata de transistores PNP, o sea, estas resistencias tendrian que estar conectadas a los colectores, no es asi? como en este otro circuito...
> Gracias muchachos por su valioso tiempo!!!



La resistencia de base del PNP en este esquema no necesita ser muy grande, con 2W alcanza.


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 26, 2013)

Entiendo, estimado Fogonazo, si, sabia que eran ceramicas, es que quise darle un toque mas simpatico...por favor, fijate en las preguntas que hice en _#*22*_, quiero saber si estoy en lo correcto, o por mal camino...gracias!!! (El bicho no pica...no?  )


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 1, 2013)

ALE777 dijo:


> Entiendo, estimado Fogonazo, si, sabia que eran ceramicas, es que quise darle un toque mas simpatico...por favor, fijate en las preguntas que hice en _#*22*_, quiero saber si estoy en lo correcto, o por mal camino...gracias!!! (El bicho no pica...no?  )


los capacitores con el bobinado es bueno porque no permite el paso de tensiones parasitas de la carga hacia la fuente en sí.Pero esta bobina tiene que hacerse con un alambre que soporte mas corriente que la que puede entregar la fuente.


----------



## ALE777 (Mar 2, 2013)

Si, The Master, es cierto lo que decis, segun me sugirio un tecnico que armo fuentes con filtro en PI, el aprovecha los nucleos toroidales de las fuentes de PCs quemadas, y usa el bobinado de alambre mas grueso. yo hice una prueba con una fuente que tenia con LM317, tenia solo un capacitor de bajo valor, y "zumbaba" mucho, le puse dos capacitores de 3300 microfaradios y una bobina con nucleo toroidal de una fuente de PC rota, y los resultados fueron mas que asombrosos...
En este SITIO WEB encontre muy buena informacion acerca del diseño y calculo de filtros para fuentes de alimentacion, espero les sirva...


----------

